# Pastured Pigs ( some pics of our pigs and set ups)



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

We currently have 3 pigs on about 2 acres of pasture. They do very well this way and the pasture tends to stay fairly clean. during the summer the pasture is mostly a dirt pasture, but a bit of grass does grow. During the winter there is a bit of mud, but it is fairly manageable. 






Pig Pig next to the Farrowing house. Inside there are 2 heat lamps. We have found that our sows don't tend to lay on the piglets so there is no divider in there to keep them separate. The lamps are hung high enough to keep the sows from bumping into them.





This is our Sow pasture. We planted forage turnips to give them a bit of supplement. The pasture is about 3/4 of an acre and it takes them about 2 months to dig up all the turnips. We rotate pastures about every 3 months to allow the grass to come back a bit. Notice the short fences. We have found that our pigs are very mindful of fences and that 2 strands about 1 foot high is all it takes t keep them in.





Our boar Cletus in the boar pasture. Notice that the pasture is quite nice away from the wallow. It is nice and packed down and there is a bit of grass growing as well.

Just a few pics from the farm. hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Sheepgirl

Sounds a good set up but cant see the pics


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 12, 2011)

My first year with pigs but they are enjoyable.  I've got five and lots of piglets in two pens each pen is about two acres.  Oh and the boar pen is much smaller.


----------



## doo dah (Oct 12, 2011)

I also can't see pics


----------

